

Learning the theme, not the example - GVRV
http://sivers.org/metaphor

======
DanielStraight
This is why everyone should be forced to take common curriculum classes
regardless what their major is. I went to a school that required two history,
two english, three philosophy and three religion classes (among other things)
as common curriculum. They were all awesome classes that I'm glad I took. More
notable, I probably wouldn't have taken _any_ of them if I hadn't been forced
to.

